
Ask HN: What are some of the best tech analogies you've ever read/heard? - gravy
I recently saw a post on HN about the paint analogy for the Diffie Hellman cryptography solution [1] and it was one of the best explanations for something I&#x27;ve seen that was very easy to digest. I was hoping to find more of these analogies! (What specifically brought this question was, I was hoping to find a good one for the OSI model).<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;YEBfamv-_do
======
gravy
Another one to start that I just read: "We use pointers because it's easier to
give someone an address to your home than to give a copy of your home to
everyone."

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/162941/why-use-
pointers#...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/162941/why-use-
pointers#comment28383429_162941)

